# who keeps centipede poll



## chyguy (Nov 10, 2010)

just thought it might be fun to see who has them and what they have ill start 
scolopendra heros x4
scolopendra heros arizonensis x4
scolopendra sub.sub. hawaii x1 
scolopendra heros xbreed x6 
scolopendra sub. tigerleg x5
scolopendra hardwicki x4 
scolopendra heros heros x1
alright cool thats what i have what do you all have 
cheyenne


----------



## the toe cutter (Nov 10, 2010)

S subspinipes X 2
I know not the greatest collection, but they still kinda unnerve me a little!


----------



## warry (Nov 10, 2010)

At present:
X1 scolopendra gigantea
X2 scolopendra hardwicki
X1 scolopendra sp (Malaysian jewel)
Did have alot more a couple of years back! But sold my collection.


----------



## Steven (Nov 10, 2010)

At present, 40 Sc.hardwickei and some others :razz:


----------



## Gnat (Nov 10, 2010)

just one Scolopendra subspinipes and one Hemiscolopendra marginata


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Nov 10, 2010)

1 large female tiger leg
1 large female spinnosima
and a red and a yellow legged mutilans
used to have a ton,have since weeded down to a few of my faves
andy


----------



## Pennywise (Nov 10, 2010)

2 Scolopendra Heros Castaneiceps
1 S.  Polymorpha
1 S. Subspinipes Dehaani
1 Peruvian Parotostigmus Rex


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 10, 2010)

I've got one so far. I plan on getting a few more though. 

1x S. hardwickei


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 10, 2010)

S. heros "arizonensis"
S. heros "castaniceips" (sp?)
Otostigmus sp. "Hawaii"
S. sub. "Islander" x2
S. alternans "Haiti" x2
S. sub. de haani "Vietnam"
S. morsitans
Scolocryptops sexspinosus
Ethmostigmus trigonopodus
S. angulata
S. sub. "Malaysian giant"
S. polymorpha


----------



## ophiophagus (Nov 10, 2010)

S.alternans Fl keys red x8
S.alternans hati x1
S.sub dehaani yellowleg x1
S.sub.sub. x3
S.heroes castaniceps x4
and coming soon:
S.sub dehaani tigerleg x4
S.polymorpha x2
S.polymorpha blue x1
S.heroes arizonensis x3


----------



## Canth (Nov 10, 2010)

My collection's pretty meager with just 2 S. hardwickei

Looking for S. heros ssp


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 10, 2010)

People in the states with the S. hardwickei are:

x2 	Canth 
x6	EMwhite
x4 	Cheyguy
x1 	Protectyaaaneck
x4 	KyuZo
x2     Mr. awesome
x3     Quixtar 

my list:
4 S. hardwickei
6 S. alternans (haiti)
2 S. s. de haani (vietnamese)
3 S. s. de haani (chinese giant)
2 S. s. de haani (malaysian giant) 
2 S. heros castaneiceps 
3 S. heros heros
x S. polymorpha
25 S. s. de haani (tigerlegs)
2 unidentified Scolopendra specie, check the link below for some pictures by ryan: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=195236

I'm expecting another S. h. castaneiceps and a couple S. s. subspinipes coming in this Saturday


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 11, 2010)

Alright!, go pede peeps.  Well, Sat Rob is gone, been gone for a while so other people took his pedes, they are floating around somewhere if they lived.  I hope people plan on breeding those:clap:


----------



## micheldied (Nov 11, 2010)

At present:
3 Scolopendra hardwickei
1 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans
4 Scolopendra "tiger legs"


----------



## Draiman (Nov 11, 2010)

Scolopendra alternans (Dominican Republic)
Scolopendra alternans (Florida Keys)
Scolopendra hardwickei
Scolopendra heros "arizonensis"
Scolopendra multidens
Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani (China)
Scolopendra sp. "Chinese Tiger Leg"
Ethmostigmus rubripes (India)
Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (Nigeria; banded form)


----------



## Quixtar (Nov 11, 2010)

Currently only 3 pedes:

3 Adult Scolopendra hardwickei


----------



## Anubis77 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wait, what? When did everybody get an S. hardwickei? I missed that boat.

I have an S. polymorpha. One of the first I ever caught, and it's outlasted every other pede I've kept. 4 year old, 3" beast.


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 11, 2010)

I updated the list of people with S. hardwickei and the amount that they have... so check it out.


----------



## SAn (Nov 11, 2010)

A gigantea.w (possibly the oldest in the hobby) and some other not worth mentioning.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm surprised this poll has any "no" votes. You'd think the only people who see it are ones that have 'pedes and are viewing this forum.

I've had dozens and dozens over the years and have grown quite fond of them. Currently, I have only two species:
1x Scolopendra polymorpha
30x Trachycormorcephalus sp. (neon blues)- for a research project


----------



## codykrr (Dec 11, 2010)

currently I only have one pede.  I dont know much about them..but I think there awesome and creepy as hell all at the same time.

I currently only have(and I hope I do the name right)

S. angulata or is it A. angulata?


----------



## micheldied (Dec 11, 2010)

micheldied said:


> At present:
> 3 Scolopendra hardwickei
> 1 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans
> 4 Scolopendra "tiger legs"



Update:
3 Scolopendra hardwickei
1 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans
4 Scolopendra "tiger legs"
4 Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani "HK"
1 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus
1 Scolopendra alternans "haiti"


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 11, 2010)

one Hemiscolopendra marginata 

2 more  coming polymorpha and some kind of Haiti giant


----------



## JC (Dec 22, 2010)

1 2'' un-identified african pede.
15 E.trigs. I'll get to that breeding project someday...


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 22, 2010)

@theeternal:

If you really will do a research project, you should know, that the genus Trachycormocephalus isn`t existing any more but synomized to Scolopendra some years ago....


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Dec 22, 2010)

@Codikrr

that is S. angulat angulata.

I've less pedes than I really want...

9 S. cingulata.

In the past... about 10 different sp. and ssp more.
Cheers
Carles


----------



## CAK (Dec 22, 2010)

I have not made the leap...   Midwest house centipedes make this 220lb 36 year old man turn into a 3rd grade girl!

Now Scolopendra pedes have been catching my curiousity.  



Not sure if I'm ready for the leap...   But I have over 100T's in my collection.  my only issue...  I don't get bored with Tarantulas, but I had a couple scorpions and was bored to tears!  Wondering if pedes will be the same.

Joe - CAK


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 22, 2010)

CAK said:


> I have not made the leap...   Midwest house centipedes make this 220lb 36 year old man turn into a 3rd grade girl!
> 
> Now Scolopendra pedes have been catching my curiousity.
> 
> ...


I'm loving my scorp!  Honestly Sr.Pinch has been more entertaining than my T's lately, but I think he's just a particularly hateful P.cavimanus.
Hey, if you get a centipede, and don't like it, you can send it to me!
(Actually don't.  Wife said "no centipedes until we have a house/apartment big enough where I don't have to be in the same room as them.")


----------



## CAK (Dec 22, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> I'm loving my scorp!  Honestly Sr.Pinch has been more entertaining than my T's lately, but I think he's just a particularly hateful P.cavimanus.
> Hey, if you get a centipede, and don't like it, you can send it to me!
> (Actually don't.  Wife said "no centipedes until we have a house/apartment big enough where I don't have to be in the same room as them.")


I had a couple of emperor scorps and they burrow and dissappear.  I watched a centipede molting video in timelapse and it was absolutely unreal.   



I am trying to search for something for newbie pede owners and there just isn't much.  I see lots of New Pede threads, but nothing really has much for substance.  I'll dig some more tonight.  

joe


----------



## malevolentrobot (Dec 22, 2010)

Canth said:


> Looking for S. heros ssp


which you will promptly send my way, right? so i can join this poll properly


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 22, 2010)

Only two everyday stone centipedes for now. Practice for the big boys.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Dec 23, 2010)

Canth said:


> Looking for S. heros ssp


I'm not pretend to be "the finger that allways point", but S. heros is considered now a sp. without ssp.
What we say, castaneiceps, heros heros or heros arizonensis are just colour varietys of the S. heros.

Anything more.

Cheers
Carles

Have a good Xmas


----------



## Clint.atrox (Jan 9, 2011)

Androctonus_bic said:


> I'm not pretend to be "the finger that allways point", but S. heros is considered now a sp. without ssp.
> What we say, castaneiceps, heros heros or heros arizonensis are just colour varietys of the S. heros.
> 
> Anything more.
> ...


Hi thats very interesting. Where did you get that information? Was it just word of mouth or was it in a scientific study? 

Thx,
Clint


----------



## heros420 (Dec 11, 2021)

I have 2x blue S. polymorpha
1x S. heros castaneiceps
1x S. heros arizonensis
1x hardwickei
2x S. sp (white legs)


----------

